# Stance setback effect on turning



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm experimenting with setting my stance back on my Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber since we're getting more powder. Works phenomenally in powder, but I don't like how it turns on groomers. It feels as if the board is slower to turn and kind of feels like it swivels a bit (suspect this is weight on the tail end causing this). I did try it with the bindings one set of inserts forward, but I felt like I was working too much in the powder, but I did enjoy it more on the groomers. Is experimenting with stance width a good idea? I know when I tried narrower widths, it felt too unstable, and wider stances started to give me knee pain.


Just guessing a bit, but setting back gives you a larger momentum from and to the nose. And you would probably have it a bit harder to engage the effective edge. The sidecut will also act differently since you have a large/small/large variable sidecut.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Just guessing a bit, but setting back gives you a larger momentum from and to the nose. And you would probably have it a bit harder to engage the effective edge. The sidecut will also act differently since you have a large/small/large variable sidecut.


That's basically what I'm suspecting. What I'm not sure on is how noticeable effect it would be and maybe my poor technique is just amplifying the issue. We're supposed to get 8" of snow today/tomorrow so definitely not changing the setback, but the past two days of groomers left me less confident than usual going fast.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> That's basically what I'm suspecting. What I'm not sure on is how noticeable effect it would be and maybe my poor technique is just amplifying the issue. We're supposed to get 8" of snow today/tomorrow so definitely not changing the setback, but the past two days of groomers left me less confident than usual going fast.


So you're going to be floating more than using your edges anyway :jumping1:

Bring a screwdriver just in case...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> So you're going to be floating more than using your edges anyway :jumping1:
> 
> Bring a screwdriver and just in case...


Absolutely... now that I've had a taste of powder I don't really ever want to do groomer again haha. Last time it was only 5" of powder so I can't even imagine what it's like doing more. It was so much fun just floating on the powder, and that was with my twin park board!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Absolutely... now that I've had a taste of powder I don't really ever want to do groomer again haha. Last time it was only 5" of powder so I can't even imagine what it's like doing more. It was so much fun just floating on the powder, and that was with my twin park board!


Obviously it's now time to get that second board! :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm experimenting with setting my stance back on my Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber since we're getting more powder. Works phenomenally in powder, but I don't like how it turns on groomers. It feels as if the board is slower to turn and kind of feels like it swivels a bit (suspect this is weight on the tail end causing this). I did try it with the bindings one set of inserts forward, but I felt like I was working too much in the powder, but I did enjoy it more on the groomers. Is experimenting with stance width a good idea? I know when I tried narrower widths, it felt too unstable, and wider stances started to give me knee pain.


You have a camber and when you set back the bindings for pow...2 things: First you nose contact points to engage turns on the groomed is also shifted toward the tail...hence the turn initiation is not digging-in where you are used to it engaging...and perhaps the shifted back contact point for turn initiation is not optimal. Second, since your weight is shifted back, in a sense you are now driving a rear wheel drive car, instead of your usuall 4 wheel drive car. Thus with the rear being the more weighted end, will tend to push more than you are used to and it results in the feeling that your tail wants to swivel around.

Also since you are apparently relatively new to pow riding, it is a different skill set than riding groomers, ice and packed. Pow riding is more about line choice, using the terrain to help with the turns, waiting for the turn/speed to develop and using your weight (direction, force/direction and distribution)...instead of the board's edges as you would on the more firmer conditions.

As for stance width...the wider will give you a larger range/window in which to move your weight around on the board, but if it hurts your knees...maybe not...but you might also need to slightly adjust your binding angles to accommodate a wider stance.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You have a camber and when you set back the bindings for pow...2 things: First you nose contact points to engage turns on the groomed is also shifted toward the tail...hence the turn initiation is not digging-in where you are used to it engaging...and perhaps the shifted back contact point for turn initiation is not optimal. Second, since your weight is shifted back, in a sense you are now driving a rear wheel drive car, instead of your usuall 4 wheel drive car. Thus with the rear being the more weighted end, will tend to push more than you are used to and it results in the feeling that your tail wants to swivel around.
> 
> Also since you are apparently relatively new to pow riding, it is a different skill set than riding groomers, ice and packed. Pow riding is more about line choice, using the terrain to help with the turns, waiting for the turn/speed to develop and using your weight (direction, force/direction and distribution)...instead of the board's edges as you would on the more firmer conditions.


Gotcha. I definitely learned about the line choice with tons of mogul riding (all the skiers are turning the powder stashes into moguls!). I'll keep at it then since I definitely prefer the ease of floating in pow over edge hold on groomers since I don't really care for bombing down high speed groomers.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Gotcha. I definitely learned about the line choice with tons of mogul riding (all the skiers are turning the powder stashes into moguls!). I'll keep at it then since *I definitely prefer the ease of floating in pow over edge hold on groomers* since I don't really care for bombing down high speed groomers.


Cause that's what snowboarding is all about.
That magical weightlessness of slaying fresh powder.


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Definitely need two (or more) boards. Check the set-back on the new prospective boards, or just buy a powder-specific board.

Also, on the bindings, some (like Rome) come with two sets of footbeds, one level and one canted to some small angle (5 degrees for Rome). It doesn't sound like much, but it makes a difference if you're going for a wider stance.

I'm not sure about using a wider stance on a pow board, though. That means even more reliance on the rear leg. You'll be screaming in pain by mid-morning.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Donutz said:


> Definitely need two (or more) boards. Check the set-back on the new prospective boards, or just buy a powder-specific board.
> 
> Also, on the bindings, some (like Rome) come with two sets of footbeds, one level and one canted to some small angle (5 degrees for Rome). It doesn't sound like much, but it makes a difference if you're going for a wider stance.
> 
> I'm not sure about using a wider stance on a pow board, though. That means even more reliance on the rear leg. You'll be screaming in pain by mid-morning.


Gotcha thanks. Yea I'm using a Lago Double Barrel for the park and Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro Camber for freeride/powder. I might rent a powder board, but I just don't experience powder that often to necessitate buying a pow board unless I find one super cheap! Tomorrow will be the test.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Gotcha thanks. Yea I'm using a Lago Double Barrel for the park and Arbor Bryan Iguchi Pro Camber for freeride/powder. I might rent a powder board, but I just don't experience powder that often to necessitate buying a pow board unless I find one super cheap! Tomorrow will be the test.


Yeah, I know how that works. I've experienced more new stuff so far this season than in some entire previous seasons. A lot depends on your budget. You could also try to find some American equivalent of Timmytard, someone with a kajillion boards to sell.


----------

